# Driving Quirks



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Saw a thing in the Evo mag I got yesterday about driving weirdness and I do similar things like the Temperature on the Climate control needs to be the same for each side if not it bugs me,in a car with heater controls I like to have them all lined up the same same with the air vents :lol: 
I like to use wipers on the 1st speed for some reason.

I like trying to avoid cats-eyes when overtaking :lol:

When parked it has to be square to whatever its parked next oo.

Filling up the car I fill it until it can't hold anymore.

Whats yours?


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

i must have the radio volume on an even number


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Temperature must be set on a full number, none of that .5 mullarkey.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Trying to think of them, must have some...

I know the wipers have to be, must be, will be, on pain of death or at least a big moan, parked and the ignition not switched off leaving them half way up the screen. That is just a crime in my book.

I try to avoid the cat's eyes when overtaking sometimes as well, usually just something to do on a long trip 

As mentioned elsewhere recently, anything on top of the dash reflecting in the windscreen is a big no-no.

I do like to drive one handed a lot of the time, that is on a par with fiddling with Guinea Pigs and Hamsters in terms of socially acceptable practices according to some, but cobblers, I'm still in control and concentrating fully, and driving well within limits, so stuff it.

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person who uses indicators to tell others what I intend to do, rather than what I've already started doing, that's when others use them at all that is. But that's not so much a quirk of mine, just a rant in the making really.

Must have some more quirks and idiosynchthingies, but it probably takes someone travelling with me to spot them


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I forgot about the wipers being half way up the screen when parked up,thats a big no no for me.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Heaters lined up, wipers parked, all the usuals. I also reset my trip counter every time I get out of the car. Also like to have both front seats lined exactly up. :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cats eyes is another for me too, but mainly to give the clients a more comfy ride.

Oh, and I always reverse into a parking space, and wheels have to be dead straight when parked.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep i hate things reflecting on windscreen too. i also put heater back to mono when passenger has got out.
One habit i do have is singing loudly or talking to myself(usually rehearsing work stuff not going mad)after i finish I'll check my mobile hasn't rung anybody on its own, in case they might have heard everything!!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

The cat's eyes thing is mentioned in Jackie Stewarts book 'The art of performance driving' well worth a read.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I also try to fill the car until it can't take any more, I also like to round up the price, I can't stop filling it if it's at £43.26, I have to get to £43.50. I can't have just one of the rear headrests up I have to have either both or neither. I also like to have the wipers lined up properly when they're in their parked position.

My dad always likes to squirt the windscreen washers before driving anywhere (even when the screen is spotless :wall, at night he also gives the headlamp washers a squirt. He also has a habit of taking off the parking brake before starting the car which is fine in his automatic car but didn't go so well when he did it in my manual one.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

^ I have to do that with the Legacy,foot on the brake before it comes out of park into neutral and then starts:thumb: It has a very touchy immobilizer.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha, rounding up when filling up is another for me too, and the headrests. I also always have to have the centre rear armrest down too.

Plus I've still got the label attached on how to care for the leather seats attached to the front passenger headrest. Car is nearly 5 months old, 27k miles. I ain't removing it....


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Ross said:


> Filling up the car I fill it until it can't hold anymore.


Huh? Isnt that what filling or full up means?

I like my vents lined up and the steering wheel straight when parked, lool


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

heaters - both vents and temp must be the same...

radio also on an even number

wipers in OFF position

fill up to round pounds / or litres

seatbelts fully rewound into their "dookets"

no mess

all tyres the same make

no hitting cats eyes / drains etc

:wall::wall::wall: It's a wonder I actually manage to drive anywhere... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh that's another - I tuck all my rear seatbelts into their holders, and 'plug' the other end into their clips. Fold up the middle one and tuck it under the seat - wouldn't carry that many people. Infact the last person that was in the back was a DW member :lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Pfffff noone said it already...

Holding your breath through tunnels :thumb:

Wipers have to be flat yes
Trying to avoid cat eyes then wondering how you only managed to hit it with only one tyre 
Cup holders closed when they arent holding cups :devil:
When regularly driving a route finding the least bumpy way of driving it even if you are going all over the road 
Must, repeat, Must apex roundabouts (when safe  )

edit - 


alan_mcc said:


> Oh that's another - I tuck all my rear seatbelts into their holders, and 'plug' the other end into their clips


+1


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

When the car is all sparkly after a good clean/detail, i never want to use my windscreen wipers!! If it starts to spit while driving, i will wait until its near impossible to see before i have to turn on the wipers and leave dirty windscreen lines! Also if i use the washers i will only give a little jet, rather that soaking the screen and wetting the side windows and car roof. 

I always use the exterior handles to close the door, saves on finger prints. 

Tax disc holder has to be in the correct place with the tax disc square and not lob sided.

Same manufacturer of tyres.

Exhaust tips always polished.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

do quite a few of ones on here, the one that my most common is reverse parking and bang in the middle of the bay, with wheels straight.

wipers parked, have always done this and i actually get angry at people that don't.

clean windscreen and lights, go through a lot of screen wash and clean dirt off headlights, looking forward to next car since it going to have headlight washers lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

heaters - both vents and temp must be the same, temp must be on an even number
radio also on an even number and all stations stored in numerical order of their frequency
wipers in OFF position
fill up to round pounds / or litres
seatbelts fully rewound 
no mess
all tyres the same make
no hitting cats eyes / drains etc
Both front seat at the same position on the runners


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh ho ............ I am going to fit right in here !!   :lol:

I even do this at work .....

I work for First Aberdeen, fueling and parking the buses up at nights, and all the switches must be in the off position, vents straight, sun blind fully up, all dials lined up etc :lol: ............ don't get me started on my car :lol:

James


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

one thats not been mentioned yet.

- I have to have the Filler cap sitting horizontally!
- Volume/Climate control on even Numbers
- Light MUST always be on
- Left Foot on the Clutch + Right foot on the brake pedal before i start the car
- Radio must be at its minimum level before turning off engine
- Heaters must be OFF before turning car off
- if i put £20 of fuel in the car and it goes to £20.01 etc... i must put it to £20.20 or £30.30 etc
- Lucky 10 pence peice is hidden in the vehicle! When the car is sold... It travels to the next car!! Now that ive told you guys, ill probably crash tomorrow!! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> one thats not been mentioned yet.
> 
> - I have to have the Filler cap sitting horizontally!


I do that too come to think of it.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Temp has to be the same either side of the car, always reverse into a space so i can drive straight out, always try and be smooth and silky when driving, air vents need to be pointing the same direction, which is straight out. 

my biggest think is having the rear head rests at the lowest point. 

I HATE it when passengers put them up and leave them there! 

Other then that I'm normal


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought level front seats was just me!

Everything has to be off when I leave the car. Everything. Radio to zero, heater off, lights off not auto.

Wheels have to be straight as well.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought I was the only crazy one on here...

I'm the same with the air vents, temperature settings etc.

Also, if we've got windows open they've all got to be open the exact same amount or it bothers me.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive always got my sunvisers down , everytime someone jumps in the passenger seat they put them up , it drives me nuts , must reverse into a parking space , always round the fuel round to the pound , wheels must be straight


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I thought I was the only crazy one on here...
> 
> I'm the same with the air vents, temperature settings etc.
> 
> Also, *if we've got windows open they've all got to be open the exact same amount or it bothers me.*


I do that too, just looks untidy if you don't :thumb:.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Sun visors have to be up when parked.

Power button on radio has to be in the correct orientation as I use the controls on the steering wheel. Can't stand mrs grawschbags adjusting the volume and leaving the symbol squint...

I need help!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Radio and heaters off when I park.
*** lighter the right way up,even though its hidden.
Vents all the same.
Mine has dual zone climate,and both sides have to be the same.
wheels straight when I park it.
rear arm rest is always down..not sure why with that one.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

PugIain said:


> rear arm rest is always down..not sure why with that one.


Eugh. Why?

*shivers*


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ross said:


> Saw a thing in the Evo mag I got yesterday about driving weirdness and I do similar things like the Temperature on the Climate control needs to be the same for each side if not it bugs me,in a car with heater controls I like to have them all lined up the same same with the air vents :lol:
> I like to use wipers on the 1st speed for some reason.
> 
> I like trying to avoid cats-eyes when overtaking :lol:
> ...


Ross the problem with the parking thing is if you park square the the car next to you and the the cars around you go it looks like you can't park:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

It's one of the greatest reliefs in life, thinking you are a bit weird but then discovering that you are not alone, but also that others are considerably nuttier and loopier than you :lol: Some of the responses here make my wiper fetish seem very mild when it comes to quirky behaviour  :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Eugh. Why?
> 
> *shivers*


Probably I think it makes people sit still as they have less room to prat about.Most people know in my car not to touch so not many people put it back up.
Infact I was giving a lift to a guy at work and he actually asked if he could put the window down lol.
Besides if you dont have it down it looks like youve got a base model!


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i have the climate control thing as well both sides have to be set the same on a full number, vents have to be lined up floor mats have to be straight my missus seems to push hers half way up the centre console every time she gets out. And i do this thing every time i come off a motor way slip road or when i approach a round about i wind my window down think its because in my old car i would have a *** when i got to the end of the motor way on the way to and home from work dont smoke in my leon but still undo the window


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I cannot have a rattle in the car...no matter whether it's something in the glovebox, coin tray, centre console, or caused by loud music.... I must eliminate the rattle... currently identified my electric window switches make a light rattle (no one else can hear it but I can) when the stereo is up loud... trying to think of a resolve.

When parked, my car must have no personal belongings on show - i.e. everything should be in a cubby hole, glovebox, boot.

When tuning the radio the stations must match... i.e. Radio 1 on setting #1, Radio 2 at #2 etc


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

This is getting worse.....now being reminded of things I do subconsciously until mentioned here, like the mats and cubby holes...


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Probably I think it makes people sit still as they have less room to prat about.Most people know in my car not to touch so not many people put it back up.
> Infact I was giving a lift to a guy at work and he actually asked if he could put the window down lol.
> Besides if you dont have it down it looks like youve got a base model!


One perk of being Captain Anal is that most of my friends have stopped asking me for lifts all the time. Most of my friends liken me to James May when it comes to my car. if they're prepared to be clean and tidy they come in my car, if they want be slobs they can go in someone else's car, simple as that.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> I cannot have a rattle in the car...no matter whether it's something in the glovebox, coin tray, centre console, or caused by loud music.... I must eliminate the rattle... currently identified my electric window switches make a light rattle (no one else can hear it but I can) when the stereo is up loud... trying to think of a resolve.


So Im not the only one.Things that rattle in my car make me get proper mardy according to my mrs lol.
Ive got currently an annoying one in the back somewhere and one in my door.
As soon as Haynes release the 407 manual Ill be getting it and ripping the car to bits to sort them.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> *I cannot have a rattle in the car...no matter whether it's something in the glovebox, coin tray, centre console, or caused by loud music.... I must eliminate the rattle... currently identified my electric window switches make a light rattle (no one else can hear it but I can) when the stereo is up loud... trying to think of a resolve.
> 
> When parked, my car must have no personal belongings on show - i.e. everything should be in a cubby hole, glovebox, boot.*
> 
> When tuning the radio the stations must match... i.e. Radio 1 on setting #1, Radio 2 at #2 etc


Rattles drive me nuts, they must be found at all costs. 
My wife will jump out and leave a bag lying and I just can't leave it, she'll say "but it's got nothing in" and I say "the local scrotes don't know that" Why risk a smashed window for the sake of chucking a bag in the boot.

Air vents all the same
Seat belts must not be left reeled out
stickers are the first thing to be removed from a freshly bought car
I'm sure I have many more that I don't even notice


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> one thats not been mentioned yet.
> 
> - I have to have the Filler cap sitting horizontally!
> - Volume/Climate control on even Numbers
> ...


I must be not normal then.
Filler cap just as it clicks.
Climate left as it is, mine on 18 and her in doors on 21c.
Radio as left.
I fill the car till it clicks, if it is £72.36 then thats what I pay.
I always drive over cats eyes.
Mats are always stuffed to the front.
Mc Donalds wrappers in passenger footwell.
Air Vents as left.
Rear Head rests as high as possible.
Cup holders usually have last weeks Mc Donalds coffee cups.
Wipers half way on screen
Wheels as left, usually turned.
Boot full of junk for the tip.
*** ash.
Seat belt usually stuck in door.
Toffee wrappers all over back seat.

I insist on new tyres every two years though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not quite as bad as some.

Temp at the same both sides hate when Julia faff's aboot with it 20.5 and "LEAVE IT"

Filling up stop at first click over filling can cause issues certainly on the TFSI much to my dismay when the garage blamed me for over filling!!!

Annoying habit of checking the windows are all up properly, dunno what the hell is going on there.

i'm bloody picky about maintenance and servicing.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Same here with checking the windows,l keep checking the handbrake's off too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Whenever I have to wait for more than a few seconds at lights/junctions/roundabouts I constantly take my car in and out of first. Just incase it's in 3rd. 17 times. :lol:


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I do that too, just looks untidy if you don't :thumb:.


That makes 3 of us then :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Whenever I have to wait for more than a few seconds at lights/junctions/roundabouts I constantly take my car in and out of first. Just incase it's in 3rd. 17 times. :lol:


Grrrr... my first wife used to do that all the time, used to drive me crackers, sure she did it on purpose just to wind me up :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Radio and heaters off when I park.
> *** lighter the right way up,even though its hidden.
> Vents all the same.
> Mine has dual zone climate,and both sides have to be the same.
> ...


the doggers put the rear arm rest down mert told me haha


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

My heater blower speed has to be on no:2.
*** lighter has to be level.
When on the motor way i sit it at 3000 rpm rather than 2990 rpm so it sits a couple of mph over 70. 
I apex every corner i can just normal driving keep the practice 
i tuck the rare seat belts and buckles inbetween the seats to stop them rattling


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> the doggers put the rear arm rest down mert told me haha


Shut it Bobert.Hes not even allowed in proper cars so he wouldnt know.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Hilarious some of the you guys have. :lol:

Not sure if it's a quirk or i'm just anal, but i'm very particular about the condition of my interior. I hate getting any interior panels marked or scratched, so i am very careful when i get in and out of the car.

I mask up the lower portion of the door, scuff panel trim and B pillar trim everytime someone else will be driving my car which is only when it goes into the dealership for maintenance.

I make sure i'm clean before sitting in the car. I'll seat on a towel or a seat cover if i'm sweaty or dirty from washing or detailing the car.

Everything has to be off (radio, aircon, lights etc) before shutting off the engine.

Front seatbelts must not be reeled out or wedged between the seat bolster and B pillar trim.


----------

